# whrd seminar's this month open to public



## ancient warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

the annual  public seminars are back as well as the hrd championships if you are in the los angeles area come and join in for all the fun, or come and watch  how much we have grown and learned , see ,, kumdo,gotoogi sparring  forms competition .... see you there...a.w.


----------

